# Mato Grosso



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Great read on Brazils Matto Grosso agricultural region.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/12/21/welcome-to-mato-grosso-the-giant-swath-of-land-thats-feeding-t/?icid=maing-grid7|maing7|dl5|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D248974


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

About 8-10 years ago I read an article about farmers from the U.S. moving to Brazil to start farming as it was much cheaper to start there.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

In 1998, I bought my farm from an elderly woman. She had a tenant farmer who also taught ag science at the local high school. The farmer quit his teaching job and moved to Bolivia to farm down there. We heard he left his wife and took up with a Bolivian woman.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I always thought if I ever left this country for another it would probably be Argentina....believe I could manage in that country....somewhere in close proximity to the Pampas region. I could crop and cowboy at the same time....even bird hunt a little.

Regards, Mike


----------

